# Looking for black female s



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you could check at poodlesonline.com. there are several breeders in pa who are registered with that site. i do like the site because it emphasizes breeders who at least claim to do testing, but please realize that it is a self-selecting site as far as breeders being registered, so you may want to double check around pf about any breeder in whom you may be interested. someone here could have helpful info.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

You might check with the William Penn Poodle Club. It is located in the Philadelphia area. They have a breeder referral person. I also suspect you might need to add a bit to your budget. I paid $1200 for my toy poodle in 2005 and $1400 for his half sister three years later. Toy poodles cost as much as standard poodles because their litters are so much smaller, perhaps 1-3 puppies. Standards can have 5-12+ puppies. If you really don't want to spend that much, you might consider a retired breeder or show girl.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would also contact your local Poodle Club of America chapter and see if they know of any poodles in your area. They are usually a wealth of information for referrals, etc. Good luck! Are there any poodle rescue groups in your area? Many times you can find a young poodle that someone has to rehome for some reason; just an idea.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Idea*

Hi Elsa!

I would attend any and all Dog Shows in your area! Network! Try to meet all of the Poodle Handlers and share your interest in owning a Poodle and what you are looking for! Be patient! You will find the right puppy! ray2:ray2:ray2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know someone with a couple black standard females available in about a month, but they are in California and are more than your budget. 

Attend a dog show in your area and ask around. Have you considered saving for a while longer? Black females are pretty popular, so the breeders will usually not have many black girls available. I agree, a puppy seems like the best choice for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to PF! Your photo is adorable!! Hope you are successful in your search for a new Spoo...............but in the meantime, please join in here! We'd love to hear more about Arthur, and of course, more pictures too!!!


----------



## Elsa (Mar 17, 2014)

*Thank you*

I appreciate all of your advise, and will look into the different options. If anyone else has any ideas please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

call Mary from DiMarniques poodles. She is in Delaware and only has minis I think but she could put you in touch with a standard breeder I am sure.


----------

